# Bearded dragon eggs with no shell- advice needed please.



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

These were layed last night. They have a very slight, flimsy covering of a shell that is 'squashy' to touch. She's only been here 2 weeks and all her meals have been supplemented with calcium or nutrabol. She's been a bit picky with food this last week but I'd just put it down to her settling in. I didn't even know she was gravid until she started throwing sand around and layed a clutch last night.










These ones have really concerned me though. I've just found them on the floor of her viv. They have no shell at all, just membrane.










Has anyone seen eggs like this before? Do I need to do anything like vets, anything extra in her diet etc?

I presume even if the eggs are fertile, nothing is going to come of them. Am I right in thinking I need to freeze them?

Just looked again and she's just layed another random egg. She's panting so I think there's more to come. This one is like the ones layed last night.

Eeek! Any advice or wise words please? I'm in a bit of a panic.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

The ones in the first photo look like infertiles. 

I'd be tempted to get her down to the vet for a checkup (and possibly an ultrasound). Those orange things are unshelled eggs (as you thought) - it's a good idea to get her checked to see if the vet can figure out how many are left. If they remain inside of her there is a chance they can become infected. You could also get blood work done to measure her calcium levels, although I'm not convinced that low calcium would be the reason for laying unshelled eggs. 

Do you know how old she is?


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I'm not sure how old she is but she's an adult. 

I'll see if I can get hold of a vet first thing in the morning.

Just checked on her age and she's about 2.


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

She's now layed on her shelf where she tends to sleep so hopefully she'll settle down for the night. Still panting every so often but no sign of any more eggs yet.


----------

